# My B13



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

Just wanted to post some pics of my B13 before I put on the Hyperco/Koni suspension.










Update: Here are the after shots:


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

looks nice and clean... keep it that way.


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

I finally got the suspension done. Check above for new pics.

The full write-up can be seen on my website here


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

that drop makes a clean car look so much better, nice job :thumbup:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Dry said:


> looks nice and clean... keep it that way.



w3rd! :thumbup:


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Nice ride. Looks much better with the drop. When the springs settles, it will go down more.


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks for the compliments. The car looks so much better, and is SO MUCH more fun to drive :thumbup:


----------



## darufone (Dec 19, 2003)

Ditto on the "nice and clean". Way to go!!!


----------

